# Nice Website with Fishing Rigs



## eternity059 (May 30, 2007)

I showed this to Blue Heron when we were at AI in paper form and he suggested I put it up on the site. Here is the link to the website that I used to learn how to tie fish rigs.

http://www.geocities.com/tony2kuk/rigs.html


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

That pulley rig is pretty cool - anybody ever use one? Seems that it would cast well and fish would feel less weight on pickup vs. the traditional top/bottom type rig. 










_PULLEY RIG

"Works on the principle the heaviest weight always hangs the lowest. Hence the lead goes first when casting, it lies on the seabed like a paternoster but when you reel in a fish the lead gets tucked neatly out of harms way. This reduced the chance of the lead getting snagged or bashing against the fish. This rig also has the advantage the fish feels less resistance when taking the bait."_


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for posting this Eternity. I put them in my favorites. The Pulley Rig does look interesting.

Blue Heron


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi first post and all that...
The pulley rig is one of the most used rigs down this end of the world esp when combined with a gemini imp or a breakaway bait sheild for better aerodynamics.

I always use the rig with a clip instead of the swivel as shown which enables me to have pre baited traces ready to go. Wind in clip on new bait and cast .


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Roughly how long should the blue and grey lines be in the above picture of the pulley rig? 8 inches for the blue and 4 inches for the grey?

Or am I way off....


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have fished this rig a few times at the Outer Banks. It is a very nice rig once you get used to it.

I bought them premade at Frank and Frans and I saw them sold online at Randy's Bait Shack. They are branded "Long Ranger" and include the breakaway clip that enables the weight and bait to fly as one unit therefore reducing drag and helicoptering. 

The "blue" line is about 24"-26" long and the hook side is 12" long. I have several sizes of hooks snelled to work on this rig so I can swap out when fishing conditions change. Just get a few premade rigs and snell your own replacement hooks.

I would caution folks to be wary of your neighbors when fishing this rig. Due to the long line off the hook, it is prone to tangle in crowds. I learned that the hard way at The Point one morning. I started out alone and when the crowd descended on me I got tangled a few times and decided to leave. 

Overall, a nice rig to have in the arsenal.

:fishing:


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Pulley is very versitile . 
I make them for beach sharking with 200-300 mono with the blue and gray sections 36" each , which gives me a nice leader section to grab to beach fish .
I also make short pulleys with the blue and grays sections as short as 3-4" which fish fine at the point . 
You can fish then clipped down for extra distance or unclipped if distance isn't an issue .


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

wow thats a great rig!


Oh and by the way, I just up a little north of 7A on the jersey turnPUKE a few weeks ago in New Providence


----------



## Rapalajoe (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi guys...this gonna be my first contribution to this forum after becoming an observer for a while....http://www.onderlijnenvooropzee.nl/index.php?&taal=EN
A nice site with a lots of nicely diaghram of rigs...enjoy....


----------

